# Cold Smoke Generator, Variable



## dcarch (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi all,

This thread today:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/137978/testing-new-smoke-generator-with-water-cooler

inspired me to join up and show one I am building for a new concept (I think) of a smoker.

My motorized variable cold smoke generator:



Thanks for viewing.

dcarch


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 20, 2013)

dcarch, Looks like it would do the job on any size smoker or smoke house.  The only change I would make would be changing from a galvanized  to a stainless stove pipe.  Never liked the idea of cooking with anything galvanized. 

If you have any questions on using this type of smoke please ask.  The technique is different and slightly more complex from using a lighter smoke, but the results can be wonderful.

Tom


----------



## dcarch (Mar 20, 2013)

Mr T 59874 said:


> dcarch, Looks like it would do the job on any size smoker or smoke house.  The only change I would make would be changing from a galvanized  to a stainless stove pipe.  Never liked the idea of cooking with anything galvanized.
> 
> If you have any questions on using this type of smoke please ask.  The technique is different and slightly more complex from using a lighter smoke, but the results can be wonderful.
> 
> Tom


Thank you Tom. Actually that was just a test set up to try out proper tube diameter, motor speed, vent hole size, top v.s bottom burn, pellets, wood chips, etc. 

I have since finalized the features and built with a 4" stainless steel tube.

dcarch


----------

